# Connecticut’s (CTARS) Marine Conference - 4/19/09



## hans1976 (May 8, 2008)

Connecticut’s (CTARS) Marine Conference - 4/19/09

The Connecticut Area Reef Society will be hosting another great conference on Sunday April 19, 2009. The speakers include Steven Pro, Christine Williams (she will be giving a great talk on Sea Horses) and an afternoon with Anthony Calfo. This will be followed by a raffle and coral auction. You should register early as the rates will be going up.

This will be at The Mohegan Sun Casino - right off I-95. We hope to see you there !!!!

http://www.ctars.org/default.aspx?uc=conference[URL="http://www.ctars.org/default.aspx?uc=conference"]CTARS 2009 Conference[/url]

Jeff
President
Connecticut Area Reef


----------



## hans1976 (May 8, 2008)

The April 19th Conference is fast approaching – * CTARS Conference *. We have a couple of updates.

The first, we only have about 25 tickets left to have lunch with the speakers. Tickets are still only $35. We also have general admission tickets for $10 (they will be going up March 1).

We have several vendors lined up – *Ice Cap *, Puppy Center of West Hartford , Magic Pets of Wethersfield, a company that makes Unique Eco-Friendly Reef Displays - SeaZen,  SeaChem  and PFO lighting (with more to come).

We encourage you to check the website often.


----------



## hans1976 (May 8, 2008)

How would you like to win one of these? An AquaC EV-120 skimmer, or maybe an AquaC Nano Remora? Not looking for a skimmer, what about one of the new Reeflo Blackfin pumps? What, you are looking for lights – how about *TEK T5 Light Fixture* or maybe you just need an Ice Cap 660 ballast. All set on equipment, but are looking for corals? Maybe some of the famous Fin & Feather Acans or maybe one of the ORA Red Planets, or maybe one of those “Joe the Coral” from Puppy Center? 

These are just some of the raffle and auction items at the *2009 CTARS Marine Conference*. General admission tickets are only $10 till the end of February – so be sure to get yours before the price goes up.


----------



## hans1976 (May 8, 2008)

This is your 2 week warning....ticket prices go up in 2 weeks


----------

